# First oil change Kioti CX2510



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

My oath... I would never have thought it possible to get an oil filter so tight. I've been around awhile (61 years) and done a few oil changes and other stuff. But never have I ever had to use a heat gun, a strap wrench, a half-inch ratchet and a two foot snipe to remove an oil filter!
The manual states tighten the filter 'hand tight'. I'm not sure who they've got working on the assembly line, but someone there has hands like the Incredible Hulk! Hulk angry! Hulk tighten filter!
The engine oil filter was an effort to get off, but nothing in comparison to the hydraulic/HST filters! 
I'm 6 feet tall, weigh about 210-215 pounds, and can still lift and pull a fair bit. But these two filters reminded me of a frozen and snowed in siding switch at 35 below zero. One hernia surgery is more than enough, thanks...
The machines are shipped dry, so why the extremely excessive torque on the filters??? My dogs headed for the house when they heard the litany of expletives coming from under the noisy orange thing that smells bad.
So... two hydraulic filters, one dipstick, correct? Dipstick is the orange plug/dipstick on the rear axle between the live link and the wheel, correct? The manual is useless...
On that, where can I get a proper manual for the CX2510?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> My oath... I would never have thought it possible to get an oil filter so tight. I've been around awhile (61 years) and done a few oil changes and other stuff. But never have I ever had to use a heat gun, a strap wrench, a half-inch ratchet and a two foot snipe to remove an oil filter!
> The manual states tighten the filter 'hand tight'. I'm not sure who they've got working on the assembly line, but someone there has hands like the Incredible Hulk! Hulk angry! Hulk tighten filter!
> The engine oil filter was an effort to get off, but nothing in comparison to the hydraulic/HST filters!
> I'm 6 feet tall, weigh about 210-215 pounds, and can still lift and pull a fair bit. But these two filters reminded me of a frozen and snowed in siding switch at 35 below zero. One hernia surgery is more than enough, thanks...
> ...





Quinn the Eskimo said:


> So... two hydraulic filters, one dipstick, correct? Dipstick is the orange plug/dipstick on the rear axle between the live link and the wheel, correct?


Correct on the hydraulic oil dipstick
I got a service manual and parts manual through my dealer for my DK 35
I also got a disk version of my service manual for my DK 35 on Ebay for cheap.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I always chuckle about how owners manuals somehow mysteriously vanish with used units.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Usually the transmission filters (and engine oil filters) are so tight is when they paint the chassis and engine the filters are already installed and the painting dries and locks them on. I always ram a screwdriver through the filter and lever them off with it. You are tossing them anyway so a hole don't mean squat.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Usually the transmission filters (and engine oil filters) are so tight is when they paint the chassis and engine the filters are already installed and the painting dries and locks them on. I always ram a screwdriver through the filter and lever them off with it. You are tossing them anyway so a hole don't mean squat.


Ya, that was the next step. I could see they paint over them, but I could still read some characters on the filter. You would think after any rotation that any binding from paint would be broken, but I still had to use a lot of force even after two turns. Crazy tight. The O ring must weld to the housing or something.
Found a .pdf download for a shop manual online for $25 CAD. Looks fairly detailed and in colour! The operator manual it came with is all but useless. Black and white grainy fuzzy pictures of filler plugs and dipsticks that look different and are in different locations than on my CX2510. Older model in the manual? Dunno...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Be sure when you get the filters off that the gasket don't stay behind on the filter boss on the tractor. Wish I could help you on the drain plugs and such but I have Kubota's not your brand.


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

When showing me the tractor details, my dealer warned me that the hydraulic oil filter would be very hard to remove due to its surface construction of notches on the mounting flange. CK3510SE


----------

